

Bitcasa shuts infinite storage and gives users 3 weeks to migrate files - lalmachado
http://blog.bitcasa.com/2014/10/23/important-we-are-upgrading-storage-infrastructure-and-need-you-to-take-action/

======
JoeAltmaier
"Suspected abusers" \- what can that mean? They used a lot of storage? That's
what the plan was for.

~~~
getdavidhiggins
Probably a reference to this:

[https://www.fiverr.com/alastingwill/max-out-your-free-
bitcas...](https://www.fiverr.com/alastingwill/max-out-your-free-bitcasa-
cloud-storage-to-20-gb)

The practice of gaming the rewards system for free storage

------
general_failure
That is truly a dick move. I wouldn't trust bitcasa again or recommend it to
anyone.

